# FreeBSD expat vs libxml



## SivaSiva (Aug 21, 2015)

Some FreeBSD utilities use expat or libxml to parse XML. For example this is clear in archivers/xar from the following section of code:


```
#if HAVE_LIBXML_XMLREADER_H
#include <libxml/xmlreader.h>
#elif HAVE_BSDXML_H
#include <bsdxml.h>
#elif HAVE_EXPAT_H
#include <expat.h>
```

Looks like expat is not used by default for this specific application. How can you get this application to use expat instead of the other XML parses? If possible, can someone point me towards an application that used expat by default?


----------

